# British dispensary



## Michae 7777 (Jul 1, 2019)

Does anyone know about testo 500 or boldeblend 20ml vials from British dispensary?and are they legit?


----------



## Colin (Jul 1, 2019)

Michae 7777 said:


> Does anyone know about testo 500 or boldeblend 20ml vials from British dispensary?and are they legit?



British Dispensary is a very legit brand, 30 years in business, certified iso 9001, they have high quality products.


----------



## Jin (Jul 1, 2019)

Colin said:


> British Dispensary is a very legit brand, 30 years in business, certified iso 9001, they have high quality products.


 Huh?

10characters


----------



## Straight30weight (Jul 1, 2019)

Colin said:


> British Dispensary is a very legit brand, 30 years in business, certified iso 9001, they have high quality products.


Iso certified drug dealer?


----------



## Trump (Jul 1, 2019)

British dispensary where the ones that made them pink hex dbol and blue hearts. I was led to believe they disappeared long ago and the dbol like this you see around is a copy


----------



## Jin (Jul 1, 2019)

Trump said:


> British dispensary where the ones that made them pink hex dbol and blue hearts. I was led to believe they disappeared long ago and the dbol like this you see around is a copy


British Dragon?


----------



## Trump (Jul 1, 2019)

Defo British dispensary


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 1, 2019)

Operation Raw Deal ended all those guys, from British Dragon to British Dispensary.

Frauds and fake AAS (even using their names) appeared everywhere; the flood gates busted open for fake/underdosed/shitty AAS.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 1, 2019)

blue hearts and pinks are still around and they are fire if u know where to look u fuks


----------



## Deadhead (Jul 1, 2019)

Never heard of em


----------



## Spongy (Jul 1, 2019)

Don't mind me, just moving this thread to the correct forum.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 1, 2019)

I had a handful of blue hearts in my side pouch of my lunch box for years. They ended white and I threw them out finally.  Man, those pinks and blues were fantastic.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 4, 2019)

anyone can replicate a logo.

where or who you get the steroids from & are they "legit" is what you oughta be concerned with


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 4, 2019)

if there is a website called british dispensary you are asking if thats legit 

nope forget it


----------



## Michae 7777 (Jul 5, 2019)

this is a pic


----------



## Michae 7777 (Jul 5, 2019)

msorpy


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 5, 2019)

lol those pics are blurry as fuuuukk dude


----------



## Michae 7777 (Jul 5, 2019)

1111111


----------



## Michae 7777 (Jul 5, 2019)

this is thd box


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Jul 20, 2019)

doesnt mean they are from the same company though bro


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Jul 22, 2019)

i loved the blue anadrol....beasted me out anadrol n tren baby...lolwhen i was young i just try and stick to test now im old


----------



## gunslinger357 (Aug 24, 2019)

I got British Dispensary anavar and winstrol years ago, and one vial of Primo.  The winny and var were underdosed if anything, Primo was Primo so its hard to tell if it did anything.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 24, 2019)

gunslinger357 said:


> I got British Dispensary anavar and winstrol years ago, and one vial of Primo.  The winny and var were underdosed if anything, Primo was Primo so its hard to tell if it did anything.



Original BD was legendary.  Post an intro?


----------



## Browns225 (Aug 25, 2019)

I was under the impression that read BD is off the market and other guys have made products under that name (IP etc) but 2 years ago I used British Dispensary anadrol and it was really good anadrol. Definitely real and accurately dosed. My friend and I both blew up from it and I don't normally get shocked and impressed by an oral after superdrol.


----------



## Jin (Aug 26, 2019)

Browns225 said:


> I was under the impression that read BD is off the market and other guys have made products under that name (IP etc) but 2 years ago I used British Dispensary anadrol and it was really good anadrol. Definitely real and accurately dosed. My friend and I both blew up from it and I don't normally get shocked and impressed by an oral after superdrol.



How did you determine that is was accurately dosed rather than overdosed?


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 20, 2019)

Those blue hearts used to puff people up superquick!


----------



## Grejbgik (Oct 30, 2019)

I had100 pink stop signs fuk i took 200mg of test and 3 of them i got huge. Now it seems everything is junk.


----------



## Johninitforfun (Dec 18, 2019)

*Testo 500*



Michae 7777 said:


> Does anyone know about testo 500 or boldeblend 20ml vials from British dispensary?and are they legit?


the 
Its total shit now made here in mexico
They taken the name of British dispensary 
It's so underdosed that I wanted to buy a test kit to see if it actually has any juice in it.
I contacted them in whatsapp and showed pics of what I have testo 500

Now 500mg is a lot we know this and to get it in that concentration is probably impossible.

They said yes my bottle was legit. 
Yet it's so weak I can barely feel any effects at 1000mg a week. 
I am 50 years old and not a bodybuilder

I taken many cycles in the past to boost my test and slow aging..
Do not buy this


----------



## James Roid (May 3, 2020)

I live in Mexico, I've only tried their Deca and its good. Took about a month to feel the join
effects. Its being used by all the body builders here since its cheap. 20ml bottles for about $15.
Its British Dispensary Mexico. Don't confuse it with other British Dispensary brands. This is 100%
Mexican UGL and there are risks!
.


----------



## 24hreup (May 4, 2020)

British Dispensary dont make Anavar or any oils.

They are THAI FDA certified and produce AZOLOL, ANABOL, ANABOL 10 and ANDROLIC

The Blue hearts are made by another Thai producer; March Pharmaceutical .


----------



## 24hreup (May 4, 2020)




----------

